# Stateside Christmas Opening (or closing)...



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

I thought I would post a note by way of an apology in advance for any un-answered emails, phonecalls or PMs between Friday December 15th and Tuesday January 2nd.

Its been a very hectic year and we are shutting up shop early to take a well needed break from work, RVs, parts, engines, shows and all the of other things which have kept us well and truly busy over the past 12 months.......we are fed up with the cold and all this rain so are hopping on a plane to find some sun. :hotsun: I shall raise a glass to everyone on Christmas day (if I'm not buried up to my neck in sand by the kids!).

I just want to say thank you to all of our customers and friends on MHF who have given us a great deal of support, we wish you all a very Happy Christmas and a healthy and prosperous New Year :x-mas: :animalreindeer: :reindeer: :santa: 

Linda & James


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Linda & James have a well earned break and don,t worry about all of us left shivering and ...lol

Cheers Mark


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

enjoy the break Linda, where are you going ?


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Mark....how's the new van going??

Dave....here's a clue :flag94: :rainbowafro: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Linda,

You go have you’re break, leave us all behind to moan about the weather. :wink: 

Hope you all enjoy yourselves in the sun, have a relaxing holiday (with kids..fat chance :lol: ) .

All the best, Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to you all.

MHS…Rob


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Rob  ..........not offering to babysit then :roll: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hmmm...let me think .........Nope :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

your not going to Florida to buy parts R U?

Business and pleasure :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Not this time John.......been doin' too much of that lately, never get a break on those type of trips.

2 weeks, sun, sea sand and doing nothing :wink: Although saying that, I looked at the 6 day forecast today and its 85 degrees and raining :roll:


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Your so lucky :lol: 

Have fun :wink: :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

OMG Linda, what if I lose my antenna warning sign... without you to get a new one from I could knock my satellite dish off... !! :lol: :lol:

Have a good break!


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Shane :lol: :lol: 
Don't watch the telly till I get back....failing that, nick Geo's :wink: 

Love to Sal & the kids...have a great Christmas :wink:


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im not off anywhere near Geo... he's getting an RV and I don't want my wife corrupting anymore than she already is with RV talk! :lol: 

Love to you and yours too Linda x


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

No chance of a stick of rock then Linda, A Coconut will do !!!  
Have a good un
Geo/Pam


----------

